# Found a site that helped me greatly



## The91Bravo (Jan 22, 2008)

While trying to find cheap components for reloading, I stumbled across this site:

http://www.thehighroad.org/index.php

It has been a great asset to reloading, and I am hoping it may help you too.

The forums have a similar format, though not as refined as ShadowSpear.. 

hope it helps

Steve


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> While trying to find cheap components for reloading, I stumbled across this site:
> 
> http://www.thehighroad.org/index.php
> 
> ...



I visit and post to THR all the time. It's the best general gun forum out there.  THR is on my regular stops each day along with SS, etc.;)


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian Enos' forum is pretty good too.
http://www.brianenos.com/forums/index.php


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 23, 2008)

Admins,

Can we change the title to soomething like 'other helpful forums ShadowSpear members suggest'??

Thanks
Steve


----------

